# محاضرات كلية الهندسة(جامعة عين شمس)



## اسراء محفوظ (23 أبريل 2008)

لأن كل واحد فينا بيحتاج انه يرجع لمحاضرات الكلية وساعات كتير بنكون فقدناها او ضيعناها 
جئت لكم بمحاضرات مادة الخرسانه والتى تجمع معظم موضوعات الخرسانه والتصميم الأنشائى
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ولن اطلب منكم ردود فقط سأطلب منكم دعوات ليصلح الله شأنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/FVU849rD/_______.html


----------



## نووور عبدالله (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكي يا بشمهندسه


----------



## م محمود يسن (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 أبريل 2008)

ألف شكر يا مهندسة أسراء


----------



## محمد سيد2 (24 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أبريل 2008)

مجهود رائع وشكرا عليه .. تسلمى


----------



## مجدى محمد ابوحسين (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود . واعلمى ان ليس المال وحده له زكاه .فالعلم عليه زكاه بتعليم ومساعده الاخرين فى تحصيله .والصحه عليها زكاه وزكاتها فى مساعده الضعيف ونصره لاخذ حقه وهكذا كما يعلمنا ديننا الحنيف.
على فكره انا خريج 1986 هندسه اسكندريه وحتى الان محتفظ بمحاضراتى وكتبى كلها.
كمان عايز انصحك لو عايزها تبقى كويسه فى التصميم الانشائى اقرئى فى مراجع اجنبيه ليس انحيازا لها وانما كل التفاصيل بها ولاتكتفى بهذه المحاضرات ولو عايزه اسماء هذه المراجع انا حاضر.


----------



## ممدوح انور (24 أبريل 2008)

محاضرات رائعة 
جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اختي الكريمه على جهودك الطيبه 
والى الامام


----------



## جمال السيد (24 أبريل 2008)

فتح الله عليكي أختي الكريمة على هذا الجهد المشكور والله يبارك فيكي وفي كل من يسعى لنفع إخوانه 00جزاكي الله خيرا 00


----------



## engmohamad (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وفكرة ممتازة


----------



## فيروزسهاد (24 أبريل 2008)

اللهم أصلح لها دينها الذي هو عصمة أمرها ، و أصلح لها دنياها التي فيها معاشها، و أصلح لها آخرتها التي إليها معادها . 

مشكورة ، والله يجازيك كل خير ويصلح أمرك يهدي بالك .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 أبريل 2008)

اللهم أصلح شأن زميلتنا إسراء،فكرتك رائعة


----------



## محمددنيا (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (24 أبريل 2008)

مجهود يستحق الشكر والتقدير 
مشكوره م.إسراء 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## الليبي2008 (25 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على المجهودات الطيبة


----------



## engmohamad (25 أبريل 2008)

اصلح الله حالك وبدله إلى أحسن حال محاضرات رائعه


----------



## المهندس محمد باشا (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكوره ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالوو (26 أبريل 2008)

أصلح الله شأنك وسدد خطاك


----------



## mas_eg75 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندسة


----------



## مهندس126 (30 أبريل 2008)

شكر اليك على هذا المجهود


----------



## هاله النجار (30 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يصلح شأنك يا اسراء يااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## عامر الزين (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (30 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا بشمهندسه اسراء
أبو مؤمن


----------



## hany fraag (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا اختى اسراء وربنا يصلح حالنا وحالك


----------



## body55 (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (2 مايو 2008)

يا جماعه انا متشكرة جدا على هذه الردود والدعوات والتى هى اكثر من حقى بكثير ومكنتش اعتقد ان الموضوع سينال اعجابكم كده وربنا يوفقنى واقدر اقدم لكم حاجه احسن


----------



## engmohamad (2 مايو 2008)

لوسمحت اكرمك الله الملف الاول من الاساسات منفرد واى ملفات تصميم اللبشه على خوازيق وضد الزلازل


----------



## sherief2003 (2 مايو 2008)

انا خريج عام 1990
ورغم ذلك فقد استفدت استفادة كبيرة من هذه المحاضرات
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مايو 2008)

الشكر كلمة صغيرة تستحقين ما هو اكثر منها


----------



## محمد سيد2 (6 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (6 مايو 2008)

اولا اشكر الجميع على هذه الردود التى حقا اخجلتنى 
ثانيا :الأخ engmohammed لقد رفعت لك الملف الأول من الأساسات منفرد على نفس الموقع ولكن للاسف لا املك اى ملفات لتصميم اللبشه على خوازيق ،،،،كان نفسى البى لك طلبى


----------



## المهندس/محمود (6 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكِ وزادكِ من فضله وأعزكِ ورفع قدرك


----------



## م عيد (6 مايو 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## super_engineer (6 مايو 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## علي العوضى (7 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكى , مجهود ممتاز


----------



## aljwahiry (8 مايو 2008)

جزيل الشكر اختي الكريمة 
كتبها الله في حسناتك


----------



## SAB (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا علي هذا العمل الذي من المؤكد انة اخذ منك مجهودا كبيرا


----------



## مصر ام الدنيا (9 مايو 2008)

*جزاكى الله خيرا اخت اسراء*

جزاكى الله كل خير على هذا المجهود العظيم اسال الله العلى العظيم ان يحقق لك كل امانيكى وكل احلامك وان يرزقكى الجنة اللهم امين


----------



## محمدفؤاد (9 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## mohelmasry (9 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohelmasry (9 مايو 2008)

كل الدعاء لكى بالتوفيق على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (9 مايو 2008)

الأخ mohelmasry اشكرك جدا على الردود وخاصة انها مرتان ولا اعرف السبب ولكنى سعيدة بذلك وفقك الله


----------



## Ayman (9 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا...
أي جامعة اخذت منها هذه المحاضرات؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2008)

ربنا يصلح حالك ويوفقك ويجازيكي خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (9 مايو 2008)

الأخ العزيز ايمن هذه المحاضرات من جامعه مصرية عريقة بالقاهرة وشكرا لك


----------



## civilworks (10 مايو 2008)

جهد طيب ..

شكرا


----------



## Ayman (10 مايو 2008)

يبدو اني من أبناء نفس الكلية...بالطبع احتاج بعض منها.و لكن الا ترون معي ان معظم المواد التي درسناها لا نعمل بها؟
كلما اذكر كمية المواد الغير مفيدة لتخصصي اتعجب..
ما أريد ان أقوله ان "الهندسة المدنية" كلمه عامة كبيرة جدا ..فالمهندس المدني يمكن ان يعمل في:
الطرق و الكباري تصميم و تنفيذ- الصرف الصحي و التغذية تنفيذ و تصميم-الانشاءات تصميم- الانشاءات تنفيذ-الري- المواني-النقل و المرور.......................الا ترون ان هذا مبالغ فيه؟من هو هذا (الجهبذ) الذي يكون عالما بهذه الامور؟
أذكر ان لي قريب يعمل طبيبا جراحا قابل أحد الأطباء الألمان في مؤتمر طبي..دار حوار بينهما فسأله عن تخصصه فرد:جراحة عامة..فسأله عن كنه هذا التخصص فرد بالعمليات التي يمكن ان يعملها الجراح العام "
يقول الطبيب:نظر الطبيب الألماني نظرة اعجاب و تقدير كأنه رأى "جهبذ"و قال:كل هذه العمليات يمكن ان يقوم بها واحد؟؟؟؟
السؤال:ما هو تخصص هذا الطبيب الألماني
تخصصه في عصب واحد في الأذن الوسطى لا أذكر اسمه ...فقط !!


----------



## Ayman (10 مايو 2008)

بالمناسبة ..ألاقي عندك ورق النبراوي؟؟


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (10 مايو 2008)

أخى العزيز أيمن أوافقك جدا الرأى فى موضوع التخصص ،،احنا فعلا علينا ضغط تعليمى كبير جدا فى الكلية بمصر ولا ادرى اذا كان هذا مفيد ام مضر ،،،،ولكنى وبمجال عملى فى التنفيذ أرى الناس فى مواقع العمال ينتظرون من المهندس أن يكون جهبذ ويكون ملما بجميع التخصصات واذا اكتشفوا انك مثلا تفهم فى الصرف الصحى ولا تفهم فى الطرق فانك ولا مؤاخزة مهندس ...........!!!!!!!! 
اما بخصوص ورق النبراوى فلم اسمع عنه من قبل علما بأننى خريجة 2000 وشكرا لك


----------



## Ayman (10 مايو 2008)

النبراوي..و ما أدراك ما النبراوي..
أستاذ الsoil المشهور و الذي نبغ نبوغا مذهلا في فترة قصيرة جدا
سمعت انه سافر-كعادة النوابغ- الى أمريكا بعد ان طرد من الكلية - كالعادة - بسبب الدروس الخصوصية
ربما يأتي اليها-كالعادة- بعد أن يأخذ نوبل فلا يجد مكانا -كالعادة-لأنه اعتاد على حياة تهتم بالعلم
للأمانة و لأني اعمل بالخارج لم أتحقق من المعلومة...


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (14 مايو 2008)

ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (14 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يابشمهندسة وربنا يزيدك


----------



## ابوحميد المدنى (14 مايو 2008)

مجهود طيب نسال الله ان يتقبله منك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مايو 2008)

مشكورة والله يوفقك ويفتحها بوجهك .....آمين


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (14 مايو 2008)

اشكركم جميعا على الردود وانا سعيدة جدا لأنى قدرت اسعدكم


----------



## اعجال (14 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يام.اسراء محفوظ . اللهم اصلح شأنها وبارك في رزقها وزدها من علمك الدي لايحد ولايدركه احد
* وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون*
مشكورة على جهودك الطيبة والفكرة المتميزة والتي سبقت بها كا من في المنتدى وهي جمع المحاضرات الجامعية وان شاء الله سوف احدو حدوك واجمع كل مايفيد المهندسين والمهندسات في اعمالهم.


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (14 مايو 2008)

يا اخ اعجال لقد رفعت من معنوياتى جدا ويشرفنى جدا اعجابك بمجهودى


----------



## ahmedyassen (15 مايو 2008)

انا حبدا احاول اعمل حاجة تفيد الناس المحترمة الى بتحب تفيد يعضها. احمد يسين


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (16 مايو 2008)

ربنا يجازيك خيرا يا اخ احمد ياسين ويا ريت اعرف انت خريج جامعه ايه ودفعه كام لأنى تقريبا اعرفك


----------



## sulaimance (17 مايو 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## haitham3h (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسمى هيثم طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس
اريد ان اتدرب فى الاجازة الصيفية القادمة 
فارجو المساعدة
0109474936
haitham_3h*********** 
haitham3h*************


----------



## أشرف أشرف (17 مايو 2008)

very interesting


----------



## حسام محمد فرغلى (19 مايو 2008)

ارجو الافادة فى تصميم حمام السباحة ويصمم مثل التنك ام ماذا


----------



## علي نصير المالكي (20 مايو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل ...........


----------



## abdullah1341 (20 مايو 2008)

رفع الله قدرك


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (20 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز حسام محمد فرغلى
اذا قرأت الموضوع جيدا ستجد انى ذكرت انى اعمل بمجال التنفيذ منذ 8 سنوات وانى حديثة العهد بمجال التصميم لذا لن افيدك فى سؤالك


----------



## hassananas (21 مايو 2008)

اللهم أصلح لها دينها الذي هو عصمة أمرها ، و أصلح لها دنياها التي فيها معاشها، و أصلح لها آخرتها التي إليها معادها . 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamedthelord (21 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد قويطة (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad_algashy (23 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك علي هذه المحاضرات القيمه


----------



## عمروالنجار (23 مايو 2008)

بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه انا كنت محتاج المحاضرات دى فعلا 
جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## civilworks (24 مايو 2008)

due table (4-1) in the egyption code ,, which verified in Shaker El-Behery Design manual page 386 v.6/2002

the factors (c/d)max, Rmax, and C1 :
related to steel grade :

thus u see that for steel 400/600 of Fy=400N/mm^2
c/d max = .42 ..... limaitations for chart C page 401
Rmax = 0.187
C1min= 2.83 ....... j= 0.721
------------------------------------
if steel 360/520 of Fy =360N/mm^2
c/d max = 0.44 ............ limitations for chart C page 401
Rmax= 0.194
C1 min = 2.78........... j =0.717
--------------------------
if the Fy =420 or 460 N/mm^2 ... what shall the above factors would be??? i think the only people who response to answer this question .. 

The Egyption Code Experts .... الذين لهم مراس مع التصميم بالكود المصري


----------



## علاء الكرمي (24 مايو 2008)

*احلى مهندسه*

شكرا كتير مع اني سنه اولى ولكي تمياتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## وجدي الأغبري (26 مايو 2008)

اللهم اسئلك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ اركان عرشك وأسئلك يقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك ان تغفر لها وترحمها


----------



## moharram777 (26 مايو 2008)

اخت اسراء
الله يكرمك انا تعبت فى البحث عن محاضرات واكواد عفا عليها الزمن
شكرا لك


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (28 مايو 2008)

الله يباركلك فى دنيتك واخرتك امين


----------



## ahmed_123 (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (29 مايو 2008)

اشكركم جميعا وعلى فكرة ربنا استجاب لدعواتكم لى والتحقت بوظيفة كويسة وده من بركة دعائكم ،،،،الف شككر ليكم ومش عارفة اقول لكم ايه


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مايو 2008)

ربنا يوفقكم وحضرتك تستهلي كل خير


----------



## ابوبكر محمد بارحيم (30 مايو 2008)

احسنت عملا وفقك الله في حياتك وعملك انشاء الله


----------



## محمود حسن 61 (1 يونيو 2008)

مشكورة علي هذا الموقع فعلا يحتوي علي مذكرات كثيرة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ايمن حسام (1 يونيو 2008)

مشكورة على الملفات الرائعة ...


----------



## وسيم سيفو (1 يونيو 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (2 يونيو 2008)

شكر خاص للمهندسه اسراء على المحضرات القيمه التى بمثابة مرجع انشائى عالى التقنيه وليست محاضرات دونها طالب بكلية الهندسه
شكرا جزيلا للاخت المهندسه اسراء محفوظ


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (3 يونيو 2008)

دعمكم لى لا يقدر بثمن اشكر كل من رد او راسلنى ويا رب دايما اقدر افيدكم


----------



## sadjad78 (3 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبي الخاير (4 يونيو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks
:75:


----------



## ahmed_civil (4 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (4 يونيو 2008)

جزاكى الله عنا خير الجزاء واصلح لكى حالكى وجميع المسلمين


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (4 يونيو 2008)

جزاكي الله خيرا يا باش مهندسة


----------



## تركيا (5 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك واصلح بالك وغفرلك


----------



## هيثم البطل (5 يونيو 2008)

جزاكى الله كل خير وان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ehab_lovegypt (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أغسطس 2008)

اسراء محفوظ قال:


> لأن كل واحد فينا بيحتاج انه يرجع لمحاضرات الكلية وساعات كتير بنكون فقدناها او ضيعناها
> جئت لكم بمحاضرات مادة الخرسانه والتى تجمع معظم موضوعات الخرسانه والتصميم الأنشائى
> ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ولن اطلب منكم ردود فقط سأطلب منكم دعوات ليصلح الله شأنى
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/6631571/680585ab/sharing.html


 
السلام عليكم
شكرا للذين يعطون بلا حدود ولا ينتظرون الاجرمن احد سوى من الله عز وجل فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء واصلح الله شأنك في الحياة الدنيا وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حساناتك يوم القيامة.


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
جزاكي الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة واتمنى لكي التوفيق وان ييسر الله لك ماهو خير لك في الدنيا والآخرة.
قرأت ردود هذه الشاركة ووجدت انك جديدة العهد بمجال التصميم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق.

م.اسراء انا مهندس حديث التخرج وأعمل في مجال المقاولات واريد ان اتعلم كيفية التصميم ففي هذه الفترة بما انك جديدة العهد بالتصميم فأنت الاقدر على ان تساعدينا ....
فلست وحدي هناك الكثير من الاعضاء حديثي التخرج يريدون ان يتقنو التصميم ولكن بحاجة لمساعدة ,
فياريت بوقت فراغك وبدون ان تضغطي على نفسك ان تساعدينا ولكي الاجر من الله عز وجل 

( وهذه فكرة ممكن تفيد الجميع بنطرح موضوع لتصميم مبنى بالمنتدى وبنبداء خطوة خطوة وكل واحد منا بيصير يعمل 
مثلا بدنا نحسب الاحمال بنحسب الاحمال حسب الطريقة اللي بنعرفها وبنقارن اجاباتنا وهيك الكل بيستفيد الموضوع مش اكثر من حاجز ولازم نتخطاه) طبعا اكيد اصحاب الخبرة بالموضوع رح يساعدونا كتير
كلنا درسنا التصميم لكن درسنا كل عنصر لوحده وهذا الشي رح يساعد كتير 

اتمنى ان الموضوع يؤخذ بمحمل الجد وشكرا"

اخوكم في الله عدنان الكسجي.


----------



## تاج السر عمر (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للاخت 
نحن فعلا نحتاج للمحاضرات بشدة لكن للاسف الدولة المقيم فيها قافلة موقع فور شير مي


----------



## moss2000 (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورييين
جداً


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يابش مهندسه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شاكر محمود شاكر خ (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا شكرا موضوع كلش مهم


----------



## محمد سعود (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mhmdfred (17 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## mhmdfred (17 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لو عندك المزيد وياريت ورق الدكتور النبراوى فى soil


----------



## ملهم الحجي (17 أغسطس 2008)

وفقك الله 
و جزاكي الله خيرا
نتمنى ان تزداد جعبتنا من افكارك و خبرتك
من زمان والله كنا محتاجين هيك محاضرات


----------



## عادل ععع (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ومجهود في ميزان حسناتك وارجوا ان كان هناك محاضرات في تصميم الصالات والبحور الكبيرة
Frames
يرجي تزوينا بها وكذلك تصميم الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سليم الجهني (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## wal_dab (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## محمدابوالسعد (19 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة كويسة
لان التصميم الانشائى هو عصب المهندس المدني
وهام جدا في كل مجالات الهندسة المدنية
ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة


----------



## زينوسوفت (19 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم أصلح شأن أخونا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا موضوع رائع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أغسطس 2008)

*Prestressed Concrete*

السلام عليكم
محاضرات في الخرسانه المجهده Prestressed Concrete
http://www.4shared.com/file/26610096/a39764e3/PRESTRESSED_CONCRETE.html?dirPwdVerified=9630ae2b
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أغسطس 2008)

*محاضرات في projet de beton arme*

السلام عليكم
ارفق لكم محاضرات للخرسانه المسلحة للاخوة الذين درسوا باللغة الفرنسية projet de beton arme
http://www.4shared.com/get/32594861/b51b3682/projet_de_beton_arme.html

محاضرات في مادة الهايدروليك

http://www.4shared.com/file/3462647...rivieres_-_Thony.html?dirPwdVerified=9630ae2b
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## اياد العبودي (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله.......م اياد


----------



## المقصبي (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسة اسراء ممكن نطلب منك طلب 
انا طالبة في سنة ثانيه ثانوي تخصص هندسه بس المشكله غندي ان خايفه ادخل هندسة مدنيه ايكون معنديش فيها مستقبل لان علي ماضن انها تخصص شباب اكثر من البنات 
علي فكره حتي انا اسمي اسراء وليا الشرف انا انكون مثلك ممكن انحصل منك علي نصيحه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله الله فيكي واصلح شانك وشؤون جميع المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (22 أغسطس 2008)

الأخت العزيزة اسراء القصبى اشكرك على مشاركتك وعلى فكرة خطأ كبير ما يظنه البعض ان قسم مدنى هو للشباب وذلك لأن فروعه كتيرة جدا يعنى مش ضرورى ان كل مهندس مدنى لازم يبقى واقف طول النهار بيصب خرسانة فى عز الحر !!!!!!
يوجد مثلا التصميم فى المكاتب الإستشارية وفيه المكتب الفنى فى أى شركة وفيه ادارات العطاءات وادارات العقود وادارات التراخيص وادارات التخطيط والمتابعة وادرات الإحتياجات ومراجعة المستخلصات والخ......
فنصيحة منى طالما انتى بتحبى المجال توكلى على الله ولن تندمى وربنا يوفقك 
ومنتظرة انى الاقيكى زميلة عزيزة لى فى اى مكان وفى اقرب وقت


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (22 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر جدا الأخ رزق حجاوى لما اضافه من محاضرات


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 أغسطس 2008)

_جزاكى الله كل خير مهندسة اسراء_

_وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك_
​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس رزق حجاوى

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أغسطس 2008)

أصلح الله شأنك وبارك لك في وقتك


----------



## abosadeer (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة وفكرة جيدة


----------



## مش لاقي (24 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيكي أختنا الفاضلة وأرجو لك دوام التوفيق .وأشكر المهندس رزق حجاوي لاضافته الممتازة . وكل سنة والمنتدى كله بخير.


----------



## عادل ععع (25 أغسطس 2008)

المحاضرات جميله جدا وبارك الله فيك ولو امكن تصميم البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد لانها مهمة جدا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_anas (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
م /أنس رمضان
المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك واسعدك


----------



## علي نصير المالكي (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....واصلح شانك وشاننا اجمعين ....


----------



## زوالنون (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا الاخت الكريمة ونسال الله ان يجزيك خيرا


----------



## engineeratheer80 (26 أغسطس 2008)

(((((الف شكر ))))


----------



## المهندسة ملك (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكي ودعواتنا لكي بالموفقية والنجاح


----------



## العبقرية (27 أغسطس 2008)

مجدى محمد ابوحسين قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود . واعلمى ان ليس المال وحده له زكاه .فالعلم عليه زكاه بتعليم ومساعده الاخرين فى تحصيله .والصحه عليها زكاه وزكاتها فى مساعده الضعيف ونصره لاخذ حقه وهكذا كما يعلمنا ديننا الحنيف.
> على فكره انا خريج 1986 هندسه اسكندريه وحتى الان محتفظ بمحاضراتى وكتبى كلها.
> كمان عايز انصحك لو عايزها تبقى كويسه فى التصميم الانشائى اقرئى فى مراجع اجنبيه ليس انحيازا لها وانما كل التفاصيل بها ولاتكتفى بهذه المحاضرات ولو عايزه اسماء هذه المراجع انا حاضر.


 جزاكى الله خيراك يا بشمهندسة
المهندس الكريم
انا خريجة 2004 ولقد عرضت على المهندسة المراجع الاجنبية فارجو منك ان توافينا بها لتعميم الفائدة وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## العبقرية (27 أغسطس 2008)

المهندسة الكريمة
فكرة رائعة ومجهود رائع ولقد تم تحميل معظم الملفات ولكن ملف foundation.zip لا يمكن تحميله ارجو منك او من احد المهندسين الكرام اعادة رفعه وجزالك الله خيركثيرا


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (28 أغسطس 2008)

من عينيا يا عبقرية جارى اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (30 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## kastelyano (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اختي الكريمة فعلا المحاضرات ضرورية وفيها امور حلوة


----------



## مولودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

merci boucoup


----------



## الأوائل1971 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورة يا مهندسة إسراء و بارك الله بك وو جه لك الخير


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (1 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقى مهندسه اسراء برافو عليكى المجهود العظيم ده 
جزاك اللح خير ثواب


----------



## ahmd hussien (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## م الضرغام (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جعلكى الله من افضل عباده وتقبل الله منا شهر رمضان وادخلنا فسيح جناتة


----------



## عادل ععع (4 سبتمبر 2008)

كل يوم هاقولك جزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير
رمضان كريم


----------



## omar11111 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

المحاضرات جميله جدا وبارك الله فيك لكن ملف foundation.zip لا يمكن تحميله ارجو منك اعادة تحميله


----------



## lord1976 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود مبارك
جزاك الله كل الخير
و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بوركت أختي الكريمة


----------



## مهندس عمرو على1111 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يصلح شانك وشاننا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## العبقرية (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مازال ملف foundation .zip غير موجود
ارجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## moaiad (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف الف شكرا لك


----------



## إنشائي طموح (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختي الكريمة


----------



## محمد عاصم (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكى الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الردود وجارى رفع الملف يا اخت عبقرية


----------



## يمن اعمار (19 سبتمبر 2008)

hhms2009***********]اللهم أصلح شأن زميلتنا إسراء،فكرتك رائعة]


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكي يا بشمهندسه وجزاكى الله خير


----------



## الديهي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## رعد الخالدي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الطيار عبدو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوبكر الأمين محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ماعرفت ادخل الموقع لوسمحتو حد يخبرنى


----------



## Abo Fares (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أبوبكر الأمين محمد قال:


> ماعرفت ادخل الموقع لوسمحتو حد يخبرنى


 
السلام عليكم..

عادي أخي.. يمكنك بالنقر على اللينك دخول الصفحة الخاصة بملفات الأخت صاحبة المشروع، ومن ثم يمكنك اختيار الملف الذي تريده من بين الملفات الموجود بالنقر على الملف المطلوب، ومن تنتقل إلى صفحة ثانية فيها عداد زمن تنازلي ومن ثم Click Here to Download .. 

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## وحيد البيه (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف الأساسات جاهز يا اخت عبقرية ادخلى على اللينك وهتلاقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## بابلغيث (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وفقك الله الى كل خير


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اللهم أصلح لها دينها الذي هو عصمة أمرها ، و أصلح لها دنياها التي فيها معاشها، و أصلح لها آخرتها التي إليها معادها . 
شكرا لك اختي على كل تلك الملفات و جاري التحميل .
جازاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك. 

اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## mtantway2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس
تسلمي يامهندسة
المهندسون الاستشاريون العرب*


----------



## saadson (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة
لقد وجدت ضالتى المنشودة فى ملفاتك
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندسة
وحعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
متنيين من الله دوام التفوق والتقدم لكي


----------



## م.تسنيم (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع ..........
ووفقك الله لما هو خير للامة الاسلامية ..........
وكل عام وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بإلف خير وتقبل الله طاعتكم ...........


----------



## دلوووووووع (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم بدي اي حد يساعدني بتصميم روضة


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم أصلح لك كل شؤنك يارب


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرا يا بش مهندسة


----------



## Ahmed Ghazal (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## منى النادي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على هديتك الجميله انا فءلا كنت محتاجاها جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة جدا


----------



## aljanaby3000 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر المهندسة على مجهودها ونتمنى ها التوفيق


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا اوفق ويعطيك الفي مرادك ودما موفقه


----------



## علاء زكار (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مرادعبدالله (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود مبذول غير عادي في رفع هذا الكورس ربنا يجعله بميزان حسناتك بس انا كان لي طلب اكيد تقيل شويه ولو بالامكان تنفيذه ابقي شاكر جدا يا ريت اللي عنده كورس الخزانات والكباري ينزلهولنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك جدا 
بارك اللة فيكى
ولكن عندي سؤال
ملف lood distribution الاول غير قابل للطباعة
هل عندك حل لهذة المشكلة
وشكرا


----------



## عيون بغداد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللهم أصلح شأن زميلتنا إسراء،فكرتك رائعة*​


----------



## محمد ربيع عطية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسة
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## بكر رشيد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلمين ست اسراء وبارك الله بيك على المحاضرات الجميلة بس ممكن طلب اذا توفرت لديك محاضرات صحية بنفس المستوى من هذه المحاضرات اكون ممنون ومشكورة مرة ثانية


----------



## م ضياء الحق (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اختى الكريمه 

بس ممكن اعرف اي الجامعات التي تدرسي فيها 

او المحاضرات منها


----------



## ميرو كيمو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زيد شاكر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً أختي الفاضلة على هذا الرابط


----------



## en_maher (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## المهندس خالد انعام (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ... هذه خدمه لا تنسى منك ... اي شئ تحتاجيه اطلبي مني عسى ان استطيع رد هذه الخدمه


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووورة اختي المهندسة
والله انا يمكن من غلطاتي اللي اندم عليها.. ان في بعض دفاتري لم احتفظ بها.. بس البركة بأهل الخير اخواننا المهندسين .. اي شغلة تصعب علينا نلاقيهم بالمرصاد 
الله يوفق الجميع لما فيه خير الامة


----------



## المهندسالجديد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على المجهود


----------



## م/ابو حازم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورة باش مهندسة وبتمني من رب العالمين انه يوفقك في حياتك 
مع تحياتي ،،،
مهندس خريج


----------



## rwmam (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*محاضرات الخرسانه*



اسراء محفوظ قال:


> لأن كل واحد فينا بيحتاج انه يرجع لمحاضرات الكلية وساعات كتير بنكون فقدناها او ضيعناها
> جئت لكم بمحاضرات مادة الخرسانه والتى تجمع معظم موضوعات الخرسانه والتصميم الأنشائى
> ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ولن اطلب منكم ردود فقط سأطلب منكم دعوات ليصلح الله شأنى
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/6631571/680585ab/sharing.html


 
الى الست الباشمهندسه الكريمه الاخت اسراء محفوظ
لقد قرأت تقريبا نصف المحاضرات التي نشرتيها حول تصميم الخرسانه ومواد اخرى ولكي اكون صادق مع نفسي ومع المنتدى فاني اقول
ان هذه المحاضرات هي ارقى ما رايته في موضوع التصميم وحقا تستحقين وبجداره ان اكون شاكرا لك جدا جدا حيث اني استفدت منها كثيرا وشكرا للمنتدى الذي ساعد في نشر العلم بين كل اعضاءه واخيرا 
لك كل الاحترام والتقدير ووفقك الله وحقق كل ما تمنيت وسوف تتمنين وبالحيقه تعجز كل الكلمات عن التعبير عن ما اريد ان اقول 
تحياتي


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (12 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويجزاك كل خير


----------



## شرف الديلمي (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكورة كثير يا مهندسة والله يوفقك


----------



## samehmon (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و لكل من يقدم علما ينتفع به


----------



## tifadream (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## ميس الانشائية (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا عزيزتي وان شاء الله استفيد منها لان احتاج هيج معلومات بمشروع التخرج 
تحياتي الج


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (7 مارس 2009)

على كل حال شكرا ولكن الرابط لايعمل .


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (7 مارس 2009)

*اللهم أصلح شأن زميلتنا إسراء،فكرتك رائعة*​


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (7 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## engwah (7 مارس 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssss


----------



## amerasfa (8 مارس 2009)

thank you,and you are really distinguish


----------



## amerasfa (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك، المهندس عامر صلاح ابوشمسية


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع اختنا المهندسة وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابونمه (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (2 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع يستحق الثناء والتقدير


----------



## anass81 (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله المهندسة اسراء خيرا , هذه محاضرات جامعة عين شمس لكل من طلبها


----------



## م/سيد لطفى (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## gadoo_a (25 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما*​


----------



## عثمان الحاج (11 أغسطس 2009)

لك كل الشكر ياباشمهندسة


----------



## sedek (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندسه اسراء وجزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## omer_d (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## omer_d (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكي واتمنى التوفيق لكل من يسعى في خدمة الاخرين


----------



## محمد حامد (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندسة 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمان الفصيح (20 أغسطس 2009)

انا خريجه ثانويه عامه 2009 والحمدلله دخلت هندسه عين شمس اتمنى التوفيق لى وللجميع وارجو الاستفاده دائما بخبراتكم وثقافتكم وشكرا


----------



## عماد عبد العزيز (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع والف شكر ع هذه المحاضرات وكنت اتمنى لو يوجد جزء التانكات


----------



## عاصم88 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزى الله أختنا الكريمة خير الجزاء على ما قدمته خدمة للاخرين.......
لأن فيه الخير الكثير لها ولغيرها.......
فلها الأجر ولغيرها الفائدة.......
وبورك في الجميع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (1 يناير 2010)

يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## dreams maker (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه تسلم ايدك


----------



## mo7amedamin (24 مارس 2010)

مجهود مشكور من المهندسة


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (15 مايو 2010)

:28:


----------



## Nour Eldein (16 مايو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## المساعد 1 (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ومجهود رائع


----------



## zainab ebraheem (24 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكى الله خيرا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ارشد عماد (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## asdnet36 (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad hisham (5 يوليو 2010)

الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## محمودالدماسي (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## م/حسن عزت (5 يوليو 2010)

اصلح الله شانك


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.بوزيد (8 يوليو 2010)

الله يصلح حالك ويكشف كربك بحق محمد وال محمد


----------



## Vampoor (8 يوليو 2010)

جزك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mdsayed (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" وبارك فيك


----------



## beginner engineer (18 مايو 2011)

great work thnx


----------



## ahmed arfa (18 مايو 2011)

المحاضرات روعه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lord_forevre (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## motafa (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## last chance (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا بجدز وربنل يزيدك من علمة


----------



## gmtja (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووره يا باش مهندسه


----------



## ahmed elgoker (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكى اختى الكريمه


----------



## mnmysara (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا" وبارك فيك*​


----------



## m m a (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## eng.ahmedas (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## semsems (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم فعلا محتاج المحاضرات دي


----------



## bboumediene (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (18 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks very much indeed


----------



## salah x (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكي الله عنا الف خير


----------



## *مهندسة* (2 يونيو 2014)

رجاء ارسال رابط صالح


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (2 يونيو 2014)

الربط لا يعمل مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## mido2011664 (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الرابط مرة اخري​


----------

